

Don't Sign An NDA Before A Programming Job Interview - victorhn
http://www.realfreemarket.org/blog/2013/05/21/dont-sign-confidentiality-agreements-before-a-programming-job-interview/

======
Millennium
More to the point, what kind of company starts blabbing its secrets to people
it hasn't even hired yet?

